# LAPTOP PROBLEM -Lenovo G570 boot failure...didnt started after last shutdown



## itsmatim (Aug 26, 2012)

LAPTOP PROBLEM -Lenovo G570 boot failure...didnt started after last shutdown....
the only response my laptop gives is the blinking of the white light inside the power button(on pressing the power button) for a few seconds.........  


the problem occurred several times in the past....and some how or the other i escapd from it ,,,,,but this time nthng is damn working......some say that i should have removed any usb (such as data card), b4 turning off ...is this is the issue or some other problm ?


i removed the battery, unplugged the ac power, pressed power button for almost a minute...but i didnt work......the laptop is freezed from the past 48 hrs and nothng is really working,,,,pls help me out of this critical problem


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 26, 2012)

Better take it to a service center immediately.


----------

